# got a mix sent today



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

it surprised me drastically. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fmabatish-2019-4-wrist-shot


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good Jam. Was it done live? 

What surprised you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> What surprised you?


Bass octave pedal?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Some interesting chord structures there.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

A lot of very neat things going on in there from everyone , good jam , "Great Full Dead" came to mind with me more than once well listening to the hole jam .Thanks for sharing .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Surprised? How complex the harmony ended up. 

It was live. 

Rudimentary recording my with the R16. 4 tracks. Two onboard mics on the zoom r16, bass DI, and a 609 on the House jcm900.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It takes a while to develop, but it turns into a neat groove. Always right on the edge of falling apart. Great bassline.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The bassist and guitarist are fighting for the throne!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Awesome to hear musicians taking chances like that and having it work out so well.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

"Got sent to me" 
You didn't play on this or you recorded it, and someone mixed it and sent it later?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@djmarcelca 
It is me. I didn’t think I’d heard his jam as it was somewhat lost. I was surprised that it made its way back to me. 

@KapnKrunch 
90% of my jamming is “risqué” free form. In this manner, I don’t rehearse, and the challenge harmonically is always present. I started studying music theory at the age of 8. And by the grace of God I was born with an innate ability to understand music with great ease. I don’t say this to brag, but to show thankfulness for this gift. Regardless of this, I always enjoy all musical encounters no matter how simple or complex. 

With free form jamming, and diligently recording all jams, this is how my soundcloud has grown to 650+ recordings. Then I diligently listen to my jams over and over to self-scrutinize, so as to improve without paying for outside input. I do take 1-2 lessons per year. Sort of master classes of sorts. They usually revolve around technique. I could never play fast in my first 5-10 years of playing. Even today, I secretly would love to be able to “shred” some Charlie PARKER type shit, but alas, I’m a melody player and I’ve come to enjoy that. I like to model my themes/solos on classical music type themes. “Variations on a theme” 

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@KapnKrunch
90% of my jamming is “risqué” free form. In this manner, I don’t rehearse, and the challenge harmonically is always present.[/QUOTE]

Your recording was of interest to me. 

Just yesterday I mailed a couple of thumb drives to guys that I played with almost fifty years ago. They contained digital-from-tape versions of jam sessions recorded on a little Telefunken reel-to-reel in the apartment above the local bakery. We were 17 to 21 years old. _Bitches_ _Brew_ by Miles Davis and crew was released that year. And we were listening to 
Ornette Coleman. And Frank Zappa.

Everything was as "free-form" as we could imagine. It sounded like we were always close to getting it together (but seldom did). Basic two-chord stuff for the most part. Nice to see you take the idea and really make it work.

Since then--

I have lapsed into three-minute pop songs with twenty-second guitar solos. The other guitar player likes jazz and blues and recently, quasi-classical. The bass player took up guitar and has led most of the local bar bands for the past 45 years. Both drummers stopped playing somewhere along the line. 

I am looking forward to re-uniting with them and maybe resurrecting some of the jam sessions. Last summer I built a cabin on a lake just outside of the old home town. I'd like to play in the Legion Hall where we were boo'd off the stage for our efforts. Lol.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Im getting them in a random order. Here's the next one I got. it's the duo jam of the bassist and drummer while I was preparing my stuff. I never realized how harmonically rich it is.

Then I came to think: "This is a great track to Jam over. I bet the dudes over at GC would give it a shot. Look for a new thread.


----------

